# Stomping cat?



## rachi99 (Jan 30, 2004)

Now THIS is weird...

I woke up last night to this odd "thumping" feeling at the foot of the bed, and upon investigation discovered that it was my 16-month old kitty doing this bizarre kind of stomping dance on the blanket he sleeps on. :shock: It wasn't at all like kneading - it was much more frantic, faster, and intense, as if he was trying to beat the heck out of something under the covers. It was almost like a digging motion, I suppose, but the overwhelming impression I got was that he was stomping. Front paws only, no claws, but he seemed very agitated. When I went to remove him from the bed (he knows that means "quit bugging me" he bit my toes. Not too hard, but harder than a love bite. 

I put him on the floor, he ran out to go wrestle with the couch pillows, and about ten minutes later, he was back and being all cute and purry and bunting me in the head repeatedly. Ten minutes after that, we're back to HULK SMASH at the foot of the bed. 

Anyone ever seen this kind of behavior? I'm sure I can train him to stop, but I'm very curious as to what it might mean.


----------



## rachi99 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Perhaps I should be clearer...*

I looked at the title of my post and realized that it could be taken to mean the wrong thing....I should have made it clear that it was the CAT doing the stomping.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

I've always thought of it as digging or ironing. Does that sound like the same motion? My assumption has always been that they are "attacking" the wrinkles in the bedspread, thinking there's something under there. Sometimes my cat digs under my arm too.


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

My cat stomps too but only on bedding & its impossible to stop her!

LOL, she doesnt do it to my arms but if I lye with my arms raised she licks my armpits, YUCK!


----------



## ci (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like what TAsunder said, that he's playing with the wrinkles in the blanket. Some kittens have overactive imaginations plus the fact that they're nocturnal they can get pretty hyper at night. Sometimes when my cats want to play, they bite on my toe like it's a chew toy or something - it's like what you described, not exactly hard but harder than a love bite. I'm guessing that they're probably imagining your toe is a bug or something, I let them chew on it, but if it gets painful I will give them a bit of a talking-to - which gets them to 'snap out' of the crazy mood and they usually look pretty guilty afterward. :lol: I guess they don't really know when they get carried away with play sometimes. Don't get upset with your kitten when he bites your toe, it's pretty natural I'd think!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Our cats fight with blankets too. Recently, they got used with being under the blanket. They actually enter under and sometimes bite my legs, knees,.... They go crazy! They have big imagination!


----------

